# Removing latex paint from wood trim



## ulbass (Mar 12, 2009)

My fiance and I just finished painting the interior of the house we bought and have just moved in. Our next project is cleaning up the paint (or lack of) around the trim. 

There's a few spots where the paint bled through the tape; a few places where there was maybe an accident and he hit the trim and didn't see it or wipe it up; and a few spots where the tape took off the new paint. There's also some spots where the prior owners paint had bled on to the trim and they never cleaned it up; lots of blue on white trim and we just painted a caramel a tan pallet; so that shows through some.

1. What is the best way to remove the unwanted paint from the trim? Half our house has stained trim; the other has white.

2. I assume to touch up where we tore the paint off with the tape is to take a small brush (from a hobby store) and simply cut in where it's needed with the appropriate color.

3. As for the white trim where paint bled through, can we paint over those areas; or is there a better approach? I'm thinking we'll paint the trim down the road anyway to give it a fresher, cleaner appearance.

Right now, I feel as if our home looks like we painted it ourself; I would like to give it the appearance that it was professionaly done; or as close to that as possible. I'm a perfectionist with all my projects; spend a little extra time and do it right; rather than rush through it and risk mistakes.


Any help and advice is appreciated; thanks!


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

If the paint is still new then maybe you can get a lot of it off with a light scraping. Goof-Off is a great Latex Paint remover but it will take the old white off the trim as well, so stick with using it on the stained trim. Start with an inconspicuous spot as there is a chance you may have latex poly on the stained trim and Goof-Off will dissolve anything latex.


----------



## BCClassic (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Besides 'goof off' you could also use 'oops' or denatured alcohol.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

start with denatured alcohol. Its the mellowest of the solvents, and less likely to damage any other finishes.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

If your going to repaint it just sand a little and paint.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

To cover up the previous owner's sloppy cuts, put tape on the trim, but don't put it right in the corner. Move it 1/8" from the wall. Then paint it the same color as the wall. As long as you have a nice straight line, it looks decent enough.


----------



## XC Painter (Jun 10, 2017)

8 year old post?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

XC Painter said:


> 8 year old post?


oops, I didn't notice that :icon_redface:


----------

